# Callie Haters



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Where have all the Austin haters gone? You know the ones that were saying he shouldn't have went into the NFL early. Guys already making an impact!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Ummm, its Collie. Not Callie.

He had a very good game last night. He is showing he belongs in the NFL.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

He's still a Douche, a good receiver, but a Douche none the less. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

When was the last time a reciever looked bad playing for the Colts... just sayin. 8) He could be stuck with lots worse as far as QB's, including the Cowboys, which is crappy to have to admit because I'm a diehard Cowboys fan. :?


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Where have all the Austin haters gone? You know the ones that were saying he shouldn't have went into the NFL early. Guys already making an impact!


kinda helps having a hall of fame quarterback throwing you the ball... but on the flip side he still has to run the routes and catch the ball. imagine if he was in that Oakland offense with Jamarcus Russell throwing him the ball


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Absolutely it helps to be catching Peyton Manning passes! Then again, not too many all-pro receivers out there playing with crappy QBs. The Colts have a very good receiver corps though. There were quite a few passes not thrown all that well that the receivers were able to catch - so it works both ways. On draft day last summer, Collie mentioned how glad he was to be going to the Colts to play with Manning - and rightly so. What receiver out there wouldn't be excited about that? But, Collie is delivering for the Colts and earning his keep. I hope he continues to do well.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Absolutely it helps to be catching Peyton Manning passes! Then again, not too many all-pro receivers out there playing with crappy QBs. The Colts have a very good receiver corps though. There were quite a few passes not thrown all that well that the receivers were able to catch - so it works both ways. On draft day last summer, Collie mentioned how glad he was to be going to the Colts to play with Manning - and rightly so. What receiver out there wouldn't be excited about that? But, Collie is delivering for the Colts and earning his keep. *I hope he continues to do well.*


Me too! I don't care for him too much, but I like seeing guys from local schools doing well in the NFL.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Good points. I can't believe he actually caught passes from Hall last year. That guys about as worhtless as that Alex Smith guy that was an immediate impact player when he went pro. Has to be Manning doing all the work.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Good points. I can't believe he actually caught passes from Hall last year. That guys about as worhtless as that Alex Smith guy that was an immediate impact player when he went pro. Has to be Manning doing all the work.


Maybe if Alex Smith had Collie to throw to, he'd be playing now instead of holding a clip board!;-)


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm thinking about picking up Collie in one of my fantasy football leagues! 

(I still hate BYU) :lol:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> I'm thinking about picking up Collie in one of my fantasy football leagues!
> 
> (I still hate BYU) :lol:


I think that is a good pick up.. seems like Peyton is gaining some confidence in him = more balls thrown his way.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Figure too, that a rookie WR out of BYU isn't going to draw any double teams any time soon, which is favorable for TDs - especially in the Manning system in short-field situations. Collie might just become a more favorable target and fantasy player as the season goes along.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > Good points. I can't believe he actually caught passes from Hall last year. That guys about as worhtless as that Alex Smith guy that was an immediate impact player when he went pro. Has to be Manning doing all the work.
> ...


Maybe if Alex Smith had an O line that was worth a turd he'd still be playing now.

Seriously though, I think its great that Collie is having success in the NFL. He couldn't have been drafted into a better situation. Might be a bit different if Marvin Harrison was still playing.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Figure too, that a rookie WR out of BYU isn't going to draw any double teams any time soon, which is favorable for TDs - especially in the Manning system in short-field situations. Collie might just become a more favorable target and fantasy player as the season goes along.


What you're saying makes sense, but I have a feeling that when Anthony Gonzalez returns from his injury (Colts #2 receiver who was getting lots of hype before he got injured), Collie might take a back seat in the passing game. Don't get me wrong, I don't think Collie will be forgotten completely, but I just think that when Peyton Manning has all of his receivers, it's going to mean less targets for Collie. Let's not forget that he also has Dallas Clark, Reggie Wayne, Pierre Garcon, and eventually Anthony Gonzalez to throw the ball to (not to mention the running backs, Donald Brown and Joseph Adai).

I've come to the conclusion that I am going to pick up Collie, but only if he clears waivers in my league. I have the number 1 waiver priority, and I'm just not sure it will be worth using it on Collie.


----------

